# Web  -     PLzona.com

## Alfik

-  PLzona.com   Plzona.com - -,           .    :  ,     ,    ,     , ,    ,    ,    .  
     ? 
- ,        .            ,       - .        ,      10 - 20%     . 
-     - (,    ...),        ,         - (    ).  
     ? 
-  ,                .         . ( .  ""). 
-      ,     .  
-           ,   - ,                .  
      ? 
-   ,     . 
-             12  36 . 
-        "   "   
: PLzona.com
., . 29, .413
: 0532-50-67-57
099-510-48-38 
067-535-22-67
-mail: plzona@plzona.com
Skype: plzona
ICQ: 222 893 242  
ICQ: 264 128 338                .

----------


## KisaNetik

?  Google Chrome     "" ,    ""      ,    ... ,     ""  "",    : plzona.com//index.php?o....     2 ?             .
    ,       ,   .     "   !      :"
 .       -     .    ,   ,  -    .
SEO- -       ,  -       ?      -       .    "  " -  a      noindex     "nofollow" -                  -      .
,      ,       -      ,      /,  .  ,      -     .
 .

----------


## falikk

.      .

----------

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Donec sit amet nibh. Vivamus non arcu. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Etiam dapibus, tellus ac ornare aliquam, massa diam tristique urna, id faucibus lectus erat ut pede. Maecenas varius neque nec libero laoreet faucibus. Phasellus sodales, lectus sed vulputate rutrum, ipsum nulla lacinia magna, sed imperdiet ligula nisi eu ipsum." 
 ...

----------


## KisaNetik

:)     .      :)

----------

